# Path of Incubus Complaints (Spoilers)



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

So the only thing I care to read now a days is the Primarch heavy HH novels, and the short story books they pump out, but also I have been reading these Eldar books. 

I haven't read path of the outcast, but I have read Renegade and now Incubus, and honestly Incubus was really not that good at all.

I feel if he was going to do a novel that is like opposite of the CW Eldar, you should kind of stick to the same format. In the CW Eldar novels we get to see the beginning and then culmination of certain factions that we all like. Path of the Incubus had none of that.



He continues the story that Renegade left off, and doesn't really show enough of what it is like to start as an Incubus, what training is like, what they endure, he has characters explain everything that we the fans have already read in Lexicanum. Example: In path of the Scorpion we got to see someone become an Exarch, starting with him becoming a warrior then working his anger to exarch. In PotI we don't get that just a continuation of the story really.

Plus anytime a character seemed near certain to die, they never did. Pretty predictable. All the odds are against him, how will he ever survive! oh wait...he did...

Also Drazhar's representation was awesome until the end. He is supposed to be like death incarnate, why did he leave the character Mor alive? It should have been in his characters nature to have butchered him. He is called the EXECUTIONER. Well he failed in his job, which really had me angry, you don't explain how deadly and ruthless a character is, only to have him not kill a fallen foe. Seems dumb. Also all the other Incubi were very keen on killing Moor, why was the best of them all the one to not kill him? Again such a dumb move.


Anyway, Thoughts? I have a feeling the next book will be path of the Mandrake, or possibly Succubus. I probably won't read it since I don't care enough for any of the characters to want to read how it all ends and apparently the author doesn't care to flesh out the factions like his CW counterpart.

Edit: I had to add this. I feel these books would be better if he went about showing the characters in their "Day to day" life, like in Path of the Renegade did for the most part. Even the CW Eldar books, the end is the only part where a climatic event changes everything. The rest of the books are written about day to day life of a certain aspect. The Striking Scorpion stuff, that was what he did while the rest of the craftworld carried on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Let me just add some spoiler tags to that (please remember in future). Now since you're discussing a specific book, might this be better suited to the Black Library section of the forum. Let me just shuffle that across.

-Moved.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I thought both books were excellent and I can't wait for Path of the Archon next year.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I quite enjoyed Path of the Incubus as well, glad its a continual history and not the same story retold 3 times from different angles, incrementally increasing the endgame each time. 

The CW eldar series dragged out too long.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

How can you say it was good?!?!? Drazhar for whatever reason shows mercy, when he is described as the ultimate killer. Why in all sams hell did he let Mor live? It would be like an Inquisitor letting a heretic live for no reason. I mean come on!! I think the portrayal of the Incubus was pretty lame.

And I don't know how to do spoiler stuff, but it says it in the title.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

CJay said:


> How can you say it was good?!?!? Drazhar for whatever reason shows mercy, when he is described as the ultimate killer. Why in all sams hell did he let Mor live? It would be like an Inquisitor letting a heretic live for no reason. I mean come on!! I think the portrayal of the Incubus was pretty lame.
> 
> And I don't know how to do spoiler stuff, but it says it in the title.


The incubi heavilly featured in it and we had glimpses of Morr's past and how he was recruited, which I found quite intriguing. And he had a serious role and headline in it, in how to save Commoragh from the disjunction. My guess is that Drazhar saw that he was too important to kill out of hand, and that he were being used as a tool to remove a problematic member and choose to wash his hands on the affair to let them play out to its conclusion. Being a powerful killer, doesnt mean you are an automaton or a mindless slave, but actually can make choices on when or were to apply your talents. Especially if they are going to be misused.

I am quite looking forward to the third book, I really enjoyed the story and the plot and cant wait for the conclusion. Finding this dark eldar series so much better than the craftworld eldar series.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

This book is just awesome, I loved it, better than Path of the Renegage, but I've a question :
I don't understand how the dragon of the Maiden world has been created? It's the avatar of th vengeance of all the ppl of Lilithanir who create this creature?


----------

